
FBI Still Unable to Unlock San Bernardino Shooter's Phone Content - bhartzer
http://news.yahoo.com/fbi-director-says-investigators-unable-unlock-san-bernardino-204543082.html
======
Wingman4l7
The "news" on this is vague to the point of being useless FUD. No information
whatsoever on the phone hardware, operating system, or encryption used, let
alone the methods they've tried to bypass it _(although one can hardly expect
the latter, in the "interests of national security")_.

This isn't journalism -- this is parroting a boilerplate anti-crypto talking
point.

------
gscott
They should get with the NSA and the phones internet service provider. Between
the two of them everything will be logged (websites visited, files downloaded,
texts sent, photos sent) etc. After that there is very little leftover.

~~~
Wingman4l7
It's perfectly possible they can get into the phone just fine -- it's been
suggested that the shooting incident is being used as a convenient soapbox
from which to attack civilian use of crypto.

